# Overnight heating whilst in motorhome



## Jani (Oct 14, 2006)

This will be our first winter really using our motorhome.

We have already stayed in it a few times in cold weather ( a few nights ago ) one night I switched it off inside once we were warm and cosy, but I wasn't totally happy with this and so the next night turned the gas off completely.

I am probably being far far far too concerned about it all, but the van is new, in terms of age and to us. Yes we keep our heating on all night in the house and yes it should be as safe, but - I am worried about gas leaks - until we have a gas alarm fitted should we be switching it off at the mains tap ?

What do you do ?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas*

Hi

A couple of questions....

Do you have gas at home? Do you turn it all off at night? Is it a well maintained system?

I apply the same principles to my van heating - it is well maintained and hence I leave it on.

Rapide561


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Same here,

And as a former firefighter, there's not many as conscientious as me, when it comes to safety related matters.

As long as you are sensible about it, and follow the manufacturers instructions to the letter. These modern day heaters/boilers are not like the old Paloma types of the past.

Jock.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

If we use a site where the cost of the pitch automatically included the electric we use an electric convector heater, no noise at all.

However in Spain we stayed for seven months on a site where the electric was metered and the bottle gas was cheaper so the gas fire was left on low.

In to-days modern caravans there are so many vents to prevent gas build up I would think most are safe, plus we also get the van serviced every year.


----------



## ousty (May 14, 2005)

For those of who use our motorhome for a ski,ing holiday
keeping the gas on all the time is a must, -10 is quite common at night
Gas heating is a must
ousty


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Jani, Save your money in respect of the gas alarm as LPG is heavier than air & if you have an English made van then there are drop holes under every gas connection for any gas to escape. Not all continental vans are to the same safety standards, Steve


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Just spent 3 nights in van. First night on electric using fan heater and it kept me awake all night cutting in and out. 2 nights then using our gas Truma heating with blown air and this was really quiet and kept the whole van at a nice temperature to keep our hot water tank warm too so as to stop the inevitable "dumping" of the tank if below 8 degrees . So, for us, we must keep the heating on and the gas is the best.
Chris


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I left ours on the other night but even on low setting found it to hot
then tried leaving it off for the night
only problem was the argument on who got out of bed to turn it back on in the morning
Tried the old pretend your still asleep trick
but her in doors is wise to that one


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Jani said:


> snipped :- until we have a gas alarm fitted should we be switching it off at the mains tap ?
> 
> What do you do ?


A gas alarm will give warning of a gas leak but interestingly LPG is not toxic (poisonous), I am sure it can kill, but not by poisoning you ...but if you wish to be protected against one of the most poisonous and deadly substances that you can ever come into contact with you will need a Carbon Monoxide detector.

But having a detector should never be a substitute for regular checking and maintaining the heating system. This is best done by a qualified person...but simple everyday checks and observation of the correct working of your heating system can be carried out by any owner. Read the handbooks and manuals.

Mike


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Actually I clicked no, but the truth is really I do leave the gas on and the functions off, BUT have got up at 4.00 or 5.00 and put the heating on and thought what-the-hell it'll be alright. Such is the demand for comfort.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

spykal said:


> A gas alarm will give warning of a gas leak but interestingly LPG is not toxic (poisonous), I am sure it can kill, but not by poisoning you ...but if you wish to be protected against one of the most poisonous and deadly substances that you can ever come into contact with you will need a Carbon Monoxide detector.
> 
> Mike


*Extreeeeemely good advice.* with reference to the carbon monoxide detector.

Jock.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Thanks Jock... with the winter here now we do not want to hear any more sad stories like the one in the news........so:-

There are several types of approved CO (carbon monoxide) alarms available. The best are self contained (including power) have an audible alarm that will wake you from sleep and last for 5 years with no maintenance, so ideal in a motorhome.

In the meantime if this sounds familiar you may already have a problem ..:-

Any member of the family can be affected by carbon monoxide, even the your pet. The symptoms, which can often be confused with other ailments like flu, are:

persistent headaches 
dizziness 
extreme tiredness 
sickness

If these symptoms occur, particularly when using a gas heating or hot water appliance, stop using the appliance immediately. 

Lots more good info >>> HERE <<< and the specs for a good detector...also the opportunity to buy one. ( I know it is the Calor boating site but the info is v good :roll: )

I will ask Nuke to check out the possibility of Outdoorbits.com selling them?
( maybe they do and I cannot see them on the web site)

Mike


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I voted "switch off", only because it's too hot for me in my yummy Blacks sleeping bag. Annie has to have an extra duvet over the top of hers :roll: 

It if gets really cold, I might leave the oil-filled rad on (as long as we're on hookup, which is hopefully all the time during the winter). I'll wait and see just how cold it gets.

Gerald


----------



## Jani (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks a lot for your replies, I appreciate it.

We are putting in a carbon monoxide alarm system which I think will calm my concerns a little, as well as the fire alarms we've just bought.

A lot of my worries comes from reading potential horror stories where members have found a leak, regardless of whether the motorhome is brand new or not. I am pretty sure that ours was thoroughly checked over prior to our buying it, but as the silent killer, I am terrified of carb mono poisoning hitting us whilst we sleep.

We did look at the other gas attack alarms £199 each and used for various gasses I believe - but I think this one will suffice for now.

I have only one more question ~ why are gas bottles stored so close to the driver / passenger ? Grob is virtually sitting on ours ! yes we travel with them off and so shouldn't have an explosion if we were hit sideways on, but I would so much rather they were nearer the oven / mid cab that right beneath a person. Is there a reason for this that I am just unaware of ?

I must find out if our heater can be run from electric too ~ we were given so much info when we collected her that some was lost in the fog that we once called a brain.

Thanks again for your imput !

Jani


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

all heaters in motorhomes should be of the type that has a completely self-contained burner air circuit, so draws all air for the burner from outside and vents all exhaust also to the outside. If not, then it should be replaced ASAP.

If such a heater unit is properly maintained, the same goes for the gas system, AND the forced vents are not blocked in any way, then at least a propane gas alarm is unnecessary because of the high specific weight of propane/butane and the drop holes. (It is a different story on a boat, of course, as there can be no drop holes below the water line...)

Even a carbon monoxide detector could be seen as more or less redundant, but given the toxicity of CO it is still worthwile considering it. But take care:



spykal said:


> Any member of the family can be affected by carbon monoxide, even the your pet. The symptoms, which can often be confused with other ailments like flu, are:
> 
> persistent headaches
> dizziness
> ...


@ spykal:
I am afraid you are mixing up the symptoms of carbon *monoxide* and carbon *dioxide* poisoning. Because with carbon monoxide there is only one symptom, and that is *death!* 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

